# Forum Home Renovation Heating & Cooling  Removing a Vulcan Quaser wall heater.

## bpj1968

I am about to remove a Vulcan Quaser wall heater.  I can get the cover off, and can't figure out how to remove the inside.  It seems to be sitting on a turned up lip on the bottom, and teh flue at the top is inside the wall cavity.  other than that it seems to be fairly loose. 
Is there an easy way to remove it other than pulling off all the bits?

----------


## bpj1968

I found the answer to my question, which may help someone down the track.  to remove the outer cover/louvers open eth door and on each side there is one screw attahced to a piece of metal like a strap going to thre rear.  THese 2 scres are all that holds on the front, it is just hung on the top so lift up and it comes away, aith one ground wire that needs unplugging. 
For the internals they only sit on the lip at the bottom, with the top located in teh flue area.  So to remove disconnect the gas line and move it out of the way.  Lift the bottom of the unit up a few cm's and pull out from the wall (It is quite heavy).  Once clear lower it and the top will drop down and clear the iuntgernal flue.

----------


## Debs61

Thank you Brian, I have been trying to remove this cover for months, I will attempt it tommorow and see how I go..   :2thumbsup:   
Thanks heaps,
Deb.

----------

